# Grinnel tourney



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to remind everyone about the Grinnel tournament next Saturday out of Smith's. Sign up before 5am and come have some fun.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You have that many of them you can actually target them. Here we catch once or twice a year while bass fishing.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

We have TOO many. Here is a pic of the last tournament's haul in '06.That's a 100gal. container. We only had 12 boats to catch all these.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wo wo wo hold up, ur telling me all these came from escambia river, come on now iv fish that river all the time and have yet to catch one what the hell are they catching them on plastic worms


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

ya'll eat those things? What'd they taste like?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *GLENNFISHMASTERFLOWERS (8/10/2009)*wo wo wo hold up, ur telling me all these came from escambia river, come on now iv fish that river all the time and have yet to catch one what the hell are they catching them on plastic worms


Bring your worm box saturday an come getya some. 

I do not eat them, but a lot of people do.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have always heard you have to bleed them immediately and put them on ice to make them taste worth a hoot. We never catch them that small up here, anytime I catch one it is 5-7 pounds. You think you have a decent bass at first.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

We have carp shoots up here. It is too bad I couldn't bring down a truckload for chum. Those Asian Carp are all over.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Darn Cottonfish, them things are a pain:banghead


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

So how did it go???


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Turn out was pitiful, but it was fun. I just didn't advertise like I needed. 7 boats. I think 27 pounds won it for 5 fish. I don't have all the info. SHELOVESTOFISHTOO has it all. maybe she'll post up. We'll do another next year and advertise more. Thewnners took every category, smallest, biggest,most and heaviest five. I think it was just over $500. I forgot to take pics, maybe next time.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Collard,

Next, year Ill definatly be there if yall have it on Escambia, bowfin are annoying as hell due the amout of tackle they tear up, but fun as can be to catch. I have waisted plenty of summer days with friends, goin up on escambia just throwin worms for them. If I ever want to teach somebody to fish, with a worm or what not, cottinfish are one of the easiest fish to catch and learn how to. They fight like no tomarrow and are general all around fun when nothin else is happening.


----------

